# New Orleans Pelicans Summer League Schedule/Roster



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Summer League games starts July 12th vs the Knickerbockers.

Linkage to Roster and Schedule.

Pretty weak summer league roster. Mostly interested in seeing how Rivers, Roberts, Thomas and Brockman do. Brockman is a tough player who could add a lot of grit to this team. Other than that I would expect most of these guys to watch the games from the same position that I do.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Brockman is tough. Dude certainly hasn't minded giving his body up. 

I'm mainly looking for growth from Rivers and Miller.

The team plays Denver this evening at 5pm CST.


----------

